# Wringer Washer Parts?



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

Where do y'all get parts for your Maytag wringer washers? I've ordered from Cottage Craft Works before but I wanted to see if anybody knows a cheaper place. All I need right now is rollers. TIA!


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

KeeperOfTheHome said:


> Where do y'all get parts for your Maytag wringer washers? I've ordered from Cottage Craft Works before but I wanted to see if anybody knows a cheaper place. All I need right now is rollers. TIA!


I can't even find a manual let alone any parts for ours. I really only use it in the summer for especially dirty clothes and rugs but since it lives on the back porch, its summer use only. Its definitely a power and water hog.


----------

